# Advice: Young 2 mos feral annoyingly courted



## dmsevilla (Mar 20, 2020)

Hello, I have a 2 month old female baby who was born outside my window 2 months ago. Her sibling and parents left long ago, but she has remained here hesitate to leave. I started feeding her a little in the mornings as I saw she was not eating, but she has grown less interested in my seed thankfully and has started exploring a bit outside window box. The problem I have now is there is an annoying male who starting coming around a month ago trying to mate with her. I assumed he realized how young she was as I didn't see him for a few weeks after he first appeared and I shooed him off. Now however he is back with a vengeance. He lays in the dirt, shakes his wing and coos and does not stop, from early in the morning to late at night. I shoo him and he comes back with more persistence. Yesterday I blocked more space in my planter along with the old nest area so he could not sit on the dirt, but it was raining and the female had no place dry to go. She went up on top of the AC unit and he followed her. She has started preening him and trying to feed off him so I suppose she gave in? I had hoped they'd become friends and she'd leave with him but he seems to want to move in here. If he were quiet it would be no big deal but I can't work as he is so loud. Does it ever stop? Can't he tell how young she is? The planter is the length of the entire flat. There are metal combs along the edges but they squeeze their way in. I don't want to block her out but I can't handle it, and my family is not happy and soon probably the neighbors won't be either. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

These pigeons are really giving you a hard time. The cooing will stop once the female lays eggs. That is his way of calling her to the nest, it is just normal.


----------



## dmsevilla (Mar 20, 2020)

But the female is only 2 months old! Is that even possible? I thought they couldn't lay eggs until 7 months of age. Will he do this nonstop for the next 5 months?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I think they reach maturity at about 4 to 5 months old. Still a way to go. Maybe he will lose interest if she does not respond.


----------

